# Terje's Tweet



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Socially Awkward: Terje Haakonsen addresses the tweet heard ‘round the action sports world | Snowboarder Magazine


The sensitivity in this country sure is annoying. People find every reason to get offended. It makes me sick.

I don't think what Terje wrote was offensive at all and was quite funny. "isn't all skiiers gay?" That's just funny. And yes there are much bigger issues that need to be addressed in this world rather than Jenner and Gus coming out. In our society the words "Gay" and "***" are used everyday by both straight and homosexual people in a joking manner and not intended to be derogatory to homosexuals. There's even a south park episode about it. 

Everyone is so thin skinned and butthurt at the most minuscule things. Its one thing to attack someone and its another to tell an innocent joke. 

I do think professional athletes need to avoid social media when it comes to sensitive subjects just out of self preservation, but how else will we overcome the politically correct culture we are creating? I think we need to fight it head on and stop enabling such whiny behavior.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

In my head (which is a mystical place btw) there are separate connotations for the words gay and ghey.
Gay = homosexual people, no problem there, nothing to see move along etc
Ghey = skiers and just generally shit things, shit ideas etc


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I think it was funny no matter how you spell it. My gay daughter and her wife thought it was too. People like to cause drama at every corner.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Terje is awesome.

I support skier rights. But having a media fanfarre because some dude came out of a closet ain't skier rights. 

You wanna ski, fine. Just don't push it on everyone or force me to celebrate your sport style. I'm not against skiers either; I have tons of skier friends, and if my son chooses to ski, i would still love him and support him in anything he does.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think this whole thing is rather silly and a non issue.

That being said, gay as an insult for a term is definitely on its way out. 30 years ago when I was a teen gay was thrown left and right and anyone you didnt like was a ***.

Just the other week I was watching an 80s movie, may have been karate kid and they were tossing gay and some other word around left and right that I was thinking wouldn't fly in that sort of movie nowadays.

I don't think I've ever heard my 21 year old daughter or one of her friends use the term.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I think it is ridiculous that people are getting bent out of shape and ranting about what he said, taking his comment out of context and running with it to feel like they have the moral high ground or something. Even if you disagree with his comments I don't see how it warrant much more than a thought like "that's fucking stupid" and move on with your life.

I give him props for not caving to pressure and apologizing for some misconstrued shit that he never said, meant, or implied that some are trying to put on him.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Terje is awesome.
> 
> I support skier rights. But having a media fanfarre because some dude came out of a closet ain't skier rights.
> 
> You wanna ski, fine. Just don't push it on everyone or force me to celebrate your sport style. I'm not against skiers either; I have tons of skier friends, and if my son chooses to ski, i would still love him and support him in anything he does.


if I had a son who was gay I would be fine with it. 

If I had a son who was a skier I would be slightly disappointed.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Terje is awesome.
> 
> I support skier rights. But having a media fanfarre because some dude came out of a closet ain't skier rights.
> 
> You wanna ski, fine. Just don't push it on everyone or force me to celebrate your sport style. I'm not against skiers either; I have tons of skier friends, and if my son chooses to ski, i would still love him and support him in anything he does.





taco tuesday said:


> if I had a son who was gay I would be fine with it.
> 
> If I had a son who was a skier I would be slightly disappointed.


That's starting down a very slippery slope!!! If we tell our children that there's nothing wrong with it? that it's ok to be different! To go against the natural order of things,..! Where does it stop!!

Before you know it, *they're wearing Roller Blades!!!! *



:rofl3:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> That's starting down a very slippery slope!!! If we tell our children that there's nothing wrong with it? that it's ok to be different! To go against the natural order of things,..! Where does it stop!!
> 
> Before you know it, *they're wearing Roller Blades!!!! *
> 
> ...


You make a valid point!!

I guess I'm all ok with rollerbladers too. Just as long as they do in in private and NEVER in front of the kids. Thankfully, my son has never asked about those..... I wouldn't know what to answer :facepalm3:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

this



Argo said:


> I think it was funny no matter how you spell it. My gay daughter and her wife thought it was too. People like to cause drama at every corner.


and this 



taco tuesday said:


> if I had a son who was gay I would be fine with it.
> 
> If I had a son who was a skier I would be slightly disappointed.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

There is a question about this that is not being asked: why do people use their sexual orientation as an issue that needs to be announced. Isn't that supposed to be a private thing? not something you tell the world in order to get publicity?

There are a %%^& of a lot more serious and important things in the world to deal with than wasting attention on such a trivial thing, IMO.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

That tweet has become my second favorite tweet ever, my absolute favorite was, "Im gay" -s*** skiers say. People need to just loosen up every once in awhile and learn to laugh not everything has to be serious all the time.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

deagol said:


> There is a question about this that is not being asked: why do people use their sexual orientation as an issue that needs to be announced. Isn't that supposed to be a private thing? not something you tell the world in order to get publicity?
> 
> There are a %%^& of a lot more serious and important things in the world to deal with than wasting attention on such a trivial thing, IMO.



+1 

Don't even get me started on this!!!


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

This thread is so great, i agree with everything that has been said. Why can't everyone be so level-headed and relaxed.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It was awesome.

He's rad & unapologetic.

I don't follow sking, I don't know who the fuck that dude was anyway.

I thought it was awesome, cause of the burn on Todd Richards.

Haha that was fuckin' awesomeness. 

Cause he's not a ****.

But he plays one on tv, haha

He's gotta be one of the prettiest snowboarders of all time

Just like Terje said they're usually good looking people.

That's why it fits & that's why it's funny.

That, haha & all skiers are gay.


TT


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> if I had a son who was gay I would be fine with it.
> 
> If I had a son who was a skier I would be slightly disappointed.


ditto.

I agree with Terje on a lot of it. I also don't think coming out gay/transgender/whatever shouldn't be that big of a deal, our country makes it a big deal. Also, he wasn't attacking homosexuals or Gus, just pointing out it shouldn't be a big story, and he wasn't the first guy to come out.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ….If we tell our children that there's nothing wrong with it? that it's ok to be different! To go against the natural order of things,..! Where does it stop!!
> 
> Before you know it, *they're wearing Roller Blades!!!! *





F1EA said:


> *….I guess I'm all ok with rollerbladers too.* Just as long as they do in in private and NEVER in front of the kids…..


_Oh Reeeeally,..??????_

….And when that little deviant brings home a pair of *"Snow Skates?!"* You still gonna be ok with it then????  

!!!We need a Constitutional amendment!!! *Gnarriage is between one Man and his Board!!!!* Not two planks or lunch trays!!!! :facepalm1:
:lol: 






:hairy: Yeah,… All that Hub-Bub is ridiculous! Lighten up internet!!!! Jeeebuz! :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Even my straight friends get all gay with their skis on.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

deagol said:


> There is a question about this that is not being asked: why do people use their sexual orientation as an issue that needs to be announced. Isn't that supposed to be a private thing? not something you tell the world in order to get publicity?
> 
> There are a %%^& of a lot more serious and important things in the world to deal with than wasting attention on such a trivial thing, IMO.


Unless you are a Furry, I want to hear about that shit.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

while not getting into the whole gay thing (nothing against it, you wanna sleep with a dude, a chick, a sheep, more power to you, it's none of my business), i'm curious as to what the reaction had been if it was someone else that made the joke. 

my point is, Terje is pretty well respected, and people tend to give someone they like a little bit of slack when they fuck up. but hypothetically, if it had been Shaun White that tweeted that, would he be getting the slack on here that Terje is?

and counter to that, would the mainstream press be making more excuses for him, given he's more of a star?


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Meh...lazy joke articulated badly. Busting people's chops based on generalizations can be absolutely hysterical, even insightful. That said I absolutely love to pounce on fucking hypocrites that have no problem dishing it out but can't take it. My Dad's funny as hell, can throw the dozens with the best of them, yet loses his shit if he get's a St. Patrick's day card with a red nosed leprechaun on the front. Lots of people get real thinned skin when shit said is at their expense.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

deagol said:


> There is a question about this that is not being asked: why do people use their sexual orientation as an issue that needs to be announced. Isn't that supposed to be a private thing? not something you tell the world in order to get publicity?
> 
> There are a %%^& of a lot more serious and important things in the world to deal with than wasting attention on such a trivial thing, IMO.


Could it maybe be that he wanted to let people know before he got outed? Famous people have different lives sometimes, not better, just different. When magazines and websites gossip and can be insanely intrusive sometimes you gotta approach things in another way. I agree with you that maybe there are things way more important in the world, but maybe not for him at this moment.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

F1EA said:


> You wanna ski, fine. Just don't push it on everyone or force me to celebrate your sport style. I'm not against skiers either; I have tons of skier friends, and if my son chooses to ski, i would still love him and support him in anything he does.


The big question is "are you born a skier or is it a choice?". I'm on the side of choice just because my daughter used to ski, but once she stepped on a board she switched and has never went back. I'll even admit to a little ski experimentation in college but it was never anything serious.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> The big question is "are you born a skier or is it a choice?". I'm on the side of choice just because my daughter used to ski, but once she stepped on a board she switched and has never went back. I'll even admit to a little ski experimentation in college but it was never anything serious.


And that my friends is an example of how not to use commas.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> The big question is "are you born a skier or is it a choice?". I'm on the side of choice just because my daughter used to ski, but once she stepped on a board she switched and has never went back. I'll even admit to a little ski experimentation in college but it was never anything serious.


Now that shit's funny. Experimentation....right


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> And that my friends is an example of how not to use commas.


I think you are ok as it is being used as the beginning of an independent clause? It's typically not used when meant used as "except"


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> And that my friends is an example of how not to use commas.


 I think your comma is okay as well, though you do have an errant period in there. Then again, what do I know: I teach history :facepalm1:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

AgingPunk said:


> I think your comma is okay as well, though you do have an errant period in there. Then again, what do I know: I teach history :facepalm1:


Lest we not forget the history of commas. :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> The big question is "are you born a skier or is it a choice?". I'm on the side of choice just because my daughter used to ski, but once she stepped on a board she switched and has never went back. I'll even admit to a little ski experimentation in college but it was never anything serious.


Well it's difficult to know whether you're born a skier or not. I guess a bit of experimenting is not that bad..... skiing the bunny hill, trying on skis at the lodge; you know kids these days. It's when they go on to black, double blacks, and you know ski trips. That's when things go a bit out of control. I've never tried any of that stuff, but i respect my friends who have. I have lots of skier friends...

Me, i just hope to have given my kids enough guidance to help them make the right decisions when it's their time and they're all out on their own. A lot of bad influences out there. They see some good looking guy or girl on their Helly Hansens, brand new flashy goggles, a band on their forehead, and then theres the media, advertising... I tells ya, it's getting harder every day for kids to look past the superficial stuff and realize what's really wrong or right.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> Unless you are a Furry, I want to hear about that shit.


LMAO !! I think they sharpen their teeth, is that true?



AgingPunk said:


> Could it maybe be that he wanted to let people know before he got outed? Famous people have different lives sometimes, not better, just different. ....


OK, you probably have a valid point here.



F1EA said:


> Well it's difficult to know whether you're born a skier or not. I guess a bit of experimenting is not that bad..... skiing the bunny hill, trying on skis at the lodge....


There were some girls in college who experimented with skiing when they were trying to figure out "who they really were". You know how college goes...


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Well it's difficult to know whether you're born a skier or not. I guess a bit of experimenting is not that bad..... skiing the bunny hill, trying on skis at the lodge; you know kids these days. It's when they go on to black, double blacks, and you know ski trips. That's when things go a bit out of control. I've never tried any of that stuff, but i respect my friends who have. I have lots of skier friends...
> 
> Me, i just hope to have given my kids enough guidance to help them make the right decisions when it's their time and they're all out on their own. A lot of bad influences out there. They see some good looking guy or girl on their Helly Hansens, brand new flashy goggles, a band on their forehead, and then theres the media, advertising... I tells ya, it's getting harder every day for kids to look past the superficial stuff and realize what's really wrong or right.


Just say no to skis


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Well it's difficult to know whether you're born a skier or not. I guess a bit of experimenting is not that bad..... skiing the bunny hill, trying on skis at the lodge; you know kids these days. It's when they go on to black, double blacks, and you know ski trips. That's when things go a bit out of control. I've never tried any of that stuff, but i respect my friends who have. I have lots of skier friends...
> 
> Me, i just hope to have given my kids enough guidance to help them make the right decisions when it's their time and they're all out on their own. A lot of bad influences out there. They see some good looking guy or girl on their Helly Hansens, brand new flashy goggles, a band on their forehead, and then theres the media, advertising... I tells ya, it's getting harder every day for kids to look past the superficial stuff and realize what's really wrong or right.


Yeah, I did some experimenting with some blacks and double blacks back in college...... Wait... were we talking about skiing or something else? :hairy:


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

way to not fall into the P.C. world of the U.S.A. Terje.

He tried and tried and tried to get Terje to apologize and he wasnt going to. I get so sick of people not being able to have their own opinion, I for one never apologize if I did no wrong. You become a weaker person if you apologize because this P.C. world says you should.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't dislike Terje for his tweet. And I would agree that is was a lazy joke gone bad.

At the same time, I would argue that if you are a straight, white male you might not be affected by language the same way others are. Language like "***" and "gay" used towards homosexuals is one thing (and yes, I know it is used in the community). Using the same labels to identify things that suck ass (for example skiing) put a much more negative connotation on the word. I've called gay friends "****" before. It was a non-issue (even this varies by individual). That is politically incorrect, but most people don't give a fuck.

On the other hand, referring to something as "*****" or "gay" in a negative way is a bit more offensive to most people. I teach. I've got gay students who probably don't know that they are gay, yet. If we label shitty things with the same label that they may identify later on in life it can most definitely have a negative impact on an individual and their search for identity. Who wants to identify with a negative label, especially in the the case of race or sex where there is no choice?

Do people overreact? Yeah. Is this an issue? Not really. Does that make it ok? Probably not. 

Not to mention, outside of Terje's tweet where the word was used in connection with a gay skier, there are a lot better words people can use when trying to sound cool and cut shit down. 

I am probably in the minority on this, but it is still worth mentioning.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> I don't dislike Terje for his tweet. And I would agree that is was a lazy joke gone bad.
> 
> At the same time, I would argue that if you are a straight, white male you might not be affected by language the same way others are. Language like "***" and "gay" used towards homosexuals is one thing (and yes, I know it is used in the community). Using the same labels to identify things that suck ass (for example skiing) put a much more negative connotation on the word. I've called gay friends "****" before. It was a non-issue (even this varies by individual). That is politically incorrect, but most people don't give a fuck.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with you. Unfortunately he told an off color joke that would have been funny amongst friends for the world to hear.

And in that world you have people that have been beat up and worse for simply being gay. Over sensitive? Perhaps, but then I didn't have to go through all of high school overhearing people talk about me behind my back, threatened, and not included over being gay.

This certainly doesn't influence my opinion of Terje in any way. He's just another person who got stung by the power of the internet. He's probably thinking of another trek to the arctic with JJ right about now.

If we were to get rid of stupid off color banter none of us would talk to each other at all.

Hell, I think even Money for Nothing got bleeped on the radio last time I heard it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Two of my best friends on this planet are gay. Even they think skiing is gay. I'm pretty sure one of them became a skier because it's gay. The other, while gay, was like "Yeah, I'm gay but I'm not THAT gay." so he rides.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I think its pretty stupid that the media makes so much effort to make gay be "normal" then they go out of their way to point out people who are gay and put them on a pedestal. I know people who are gay... they couldn't care less about coming out. They don't feel like they have to come out. "Coming out" or whatever the heck you want to call it destroys the normalcy of it. If you're gay, then be gay. If you're straight, then be straight. By coming out and shouting it to the whole world you make it completely not normal.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> I don't dislike Terje for his tweet. And I would agree that is was a lazy joke gone bad.
> 
> At the same time, I would argue that if you are a straight, white male you might not be affected by language the same way others are. Language like "***" and "gay" used towards homosexuals is one thing (and yes, I know it is used in the community). Using the same labels to identify things that suck ass (for example skiing) put a much more negative connotation on the word. I've called gay friends "****" before. It was a non-issue (even this varies by individual). That is politically incorrect, but most people don't give a fuck.
> 
> ...


Not really. 
Terje never said anything suks ass or blows. He simply said tht it wasn't a big deal some dude decided to come out of the closet and admit he skis; and that T Richards had done the same 20yrs ago hahahah. So yeah, Todd beat him to the spotlight hahahaah

What i personally find insulting is how the media drives people go after people for saying/doing whatever the fuck they want and make it seem like it's forbidden. It's not like he published a caricature of Caitlyn Jenner...


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

powderjunkie said:


> I think its pretty stupid that the media makes so much effort to make gay be "normal" then they go out of their way to point out people who are gay and put them on a pedestal. I know people who are gay... they couldn't care less about coming out. They don't feel like they have to come out. "Coming out" or whatever the heck you want to call it destroys the normalcy of it. If you're gay, then be gay. If you're straight, then be straight. By coming out and shouting it to the whole world you make it completely not normal.


Agreed. Just fucking be. Bottom line.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> It's not like he published a caricature of Caitlyn Jenner...


That would be his instagram account :jumping1:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Not really.
> Terje never said anything suks ass or blows. He simply said tht it wasn't a big deal some dude decided to come out of the closet and admit he skis; and that T Richards had done the same 20yrs ago hahahah. So yeah, Todd beat him to the spotlight hahahaah
> 
> What i personally find insulting is how the media drives people go after people for saying/doing whatever the fuck they want and make it seem like it's forbidden. It's not like he published a caricature of Caitlyn Jenner...


"Not really" what? 

I never said Terje did anything wrong. Dude made a joke, which is why I said he actually used it in context. I get that he was more on a media front and questioning why it is a big deal to come out like that.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> "Not really" what?
> 
> I never said Terje did anything wrong. Dude made a joke, which is why I said he actually used it in context. I get that he was more on a media front and questioning why it is a big deal to come out like that.


Of course there is a bit of irony about going to social media to complain (too harsh a word but you get my drift) about media making an issue out of a non issue. Thus perpetuating the overall story that normally would have died out days ago.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> I don't dislike Terje for his tweet. And I would agree that is was a lazy joke gone bad.
> 
> At the same time, I would argue that if you are a straight, white male you might not be affected by language the same way others are. Language like "***" and "gay" used towards homosexuals is one thing (and yes, I know it is used in the community). Using the same labels to identify things that suck ass (for example skiing) put a much more negative connotation on the word. I've called gay friends "****" before. It was a non-issue (even this varies by individual). That is politically incorrect, but most people don't give a fuck.
> 
> ...


Well said, right on the money


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> The big question is "are you born a skier or is it a choice?". I'm on the side of choice just because my daughter used to ski, but once she stepped on a board she switched and has never went back. I'll even admit to a little ski experimentation in college but it was never anything serious.


I have to respectfully disagree!! Maybe there _are_ those that do choose to be a skier. I am not one of them. 

I tried to make a choice to ski while in High school. (…fell victim to peer pressure I suppose!) :dunno: It was a disaster! I couldn't stay up no matter how much I wanted to or how hard I tried!!! I was mocked and ridiculed and I couldn't perform at all!! Eventually I was asked to leave! (_…that last part is factual btw!!_)  

I was even _forced_ to wear cross country ski's once while in the service!! 













That experiment didn't end any better! 

It wasn't until I was 50 years old and stepped on a snowboard for the very first time that I was _FINALLY_ able to identify my true self!!! I am sooo much more at ease in my own skin now that I _know,…_ 

"I was *Born* a snowboarder!!! This is who I was _always_ meant to be!!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> It wasn't until I was 50 years old and stepped on a snowboard for the very first time that I was _FINALLY_ able to identify my true self!!! I am sooo much more at ease in my own skin now that I _know,…_
> 
> "I was *Born* a snowboarder!!! This is who I was _always_ meant to be!!


And that's what it's all about, you being you. :hairy: Too bad about that performance thing but hey it happens to everyone. 

By the way the whole "I have to respectfully disagree!!" sounds a lot like "With all due respect".......:icon_scratch:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> And that's what it's all about, you being you. :hairy: Too bad about that performance thing but hey it happens to everyone.


-meh- I just wasn't attracted! :shrug: I just didn't swing that way so I couldn't force myself upright no matter how hard I tried!!  I'm ok widdit!!

Now _Snowboards,..?!!_ As soon as it starts snowing even a little,..? I'm sportin' 3-1/2ft of wood between my feet!!!


:hairy: :rofl3:



BoardWalk said:


> ....By the way the whole "I have to respectfully disagree!!" sounds a lot like "With all due respect".......:icon_scratch:


Well,... It's a helluva lot more respectful than saying "you're full of it!" :lol: 
(...besides, you were referencing your daughter in that satiric tale! And you _don't_ make jokes about another man's kids!)


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Isn't the dude about 25 years too old and just as much time too late for such jokes?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Isn't the dude about 25 years too old and just as much time too late for such jokes?


Ouch.

lol


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Isn't the dude about 25 years too old and just as much time too late for such jokes?


I kind of agree. It would have been a goto line when I was 15, in 1985.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Well,... It's a helluva lot more respectful than saying "you're full of it!"


Well now it sounds like you're coming on to me, I love you too Chomps but we should probably take this to PM......:embarrased1:


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

f00bar said:


> I kind of agree. It would have been a goto line when I was 15, in 1985.


Getting old is Mandatory; Growing up is Optional

You'll find that out some day.

He meant no harm by it, it's just like skaters saying rollerbladers/scooters are gay. My friends/riding buddies are all approaching 50 (some already there), but you'd think we were 15 when we go riding (mtn bikes or boards). 

We started snowboarding 30 years ago and believe me when the skiers on the chairlifts were spitting, throwing snowballs and yelling profanities at us handful of boarders, they meant it. Just yesterday I sent a coworker a killer video of a skier waist deep in some Japan powder, which was followed by a text from me that said "killer powder, to bad that gay skier ruined it". It's what's said and done between bro's and I feel Terje felt he was amongst bro's. Not necessarily gay comments anything, I cant tell you how many times my buddies have said they f 'd my wife last night and vise versa


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> ...when the skiers on the chairlifts were spitting, throwing snowballs and yelling profanities at us handful of boarders, they meant it. ...


I remember these days as well. It was pretty bad for a while. Worst experience was at Winter Park for me, probably in 1988 or 89.. 

Some skiers were seriously nasty.


----------

